# Tour de Pöyrisjärvi - 7 days of bikepacking in Lapland



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

The whole story is told in part 1 and part 2 on my blog.

I had some doubts about how the Pugsley would do these sort of things a year ago before I decided to get one. Now I've tested it and it turned out to be excellent also for summer terrain bikepacking (in case someone else has had doubts).

Here are just a few pictures:


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

owwww nice!!! How was the weather? And were you eaten alive by the bugs?


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

The weather was unusually nice, even a little too warm a couple of days. The bugs caused no big problems. There was almost no mosquitoes, but some midges in a few places.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Great pics! How did the hundies (I'm assuming that's what you have on your bike) work?


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

Really wierd landscape with the sand "dunes" and bogs. Kinda surreal. Pfff so many nice areas to explore in Europe..


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

sweet post, thanks!


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

Sweet lemming :thumbsup: !


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

caminoloco said:


> Sweet lemming :thumbsup: !


Well, the lemmings are cute and there are lots of them now, but they are also angry.






Edit: Video embedding problem.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

intheways said:


> Great pics! How did the hundies (I'm assuming that's what you have on your bike) work?


Actually, I have the Fat Sheba 80 mm rims on my bike. I think this is about the upper limit of rim width for summer use. Any wider and every rock on the trail would scratch the rims. Now it happens only occasionally.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

I saw this on your blog, it was awesome!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Thanks a lot for such an amazing trip report. Lapland looks fantastic (and not just from a fatbiking perspective)!


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

I finished a short video from the trip some time ago:


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Very cool!


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

Cool! You never see much about Lapland in the summer time it seems. Looks pretty... is it buggy in the spring time? Looks boggy, reminds me of some parts of Maine.
Was that squeaky rodent a pika?


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Lapland can be very buggy in the summer, though in August there are usually less bugs. The hiking and bikepacking season starts around midsummer, before that there is a lot of water due to the snow melting. Lapland spans the the northern parts of Sweden, Finland and Norway, and the landscape varies a lot, but generally there are many large bogs.

The rodent is a Norwegian lemming (_Lemmus lemmus_).


----------



## Crimargia (Jun 12, 2011)

@Outsider: wonderful pictures! Thank you!

m


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

I took another shot at making a video from the same, somewhat lacking, video material.


----------



## assas1n (Sep 28, 2009)

Absolutely magnificent scenery!


----------

